# February 2019 Photo of the Month Winner.



## snowbear (Mar 14, 2019)

Congratulations to @DanOstergren for Ton- Musician's Portrait: "Ton- Musician's Portrait", February's winner.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats!  This is a great portrait.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 14, 2019)

Well deserved, Dan. Your lighting is always wonderful.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 14, 2019)

Congratulations. Nice image.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats!

An excellent image, well deserving of the recognition.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats!  Love the lighting.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats to the winner.......


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 14, 2019)

Congratulations Dan!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2019)

Congratulations. Very beautiful portrait.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats! Great photo!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 14, 2019)

Well deserved,Congrats.


----------



## CODYMAJ (Mar 15, 2019)

Great shot, great lighting. Well deserved!


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats Dan on a very well taken portrait.


----------



## Philmar (Mar 17, 2019)

Worthy winner - what great lighting


----------

